# Transfer propane One tank to another



## woodsmaster (Dec 10, 2016)

i have a 500 gallon tank with 37% in it from a home I sold. Is it possible to transfer some of it to a smaller tank ?


----------



## Mike Fromme (Dec 10, 2016)

Your purchase and sale agreement doesn't require  the buyers to pay for any fuel left?


----------



## woodsmaster (Dec 10, 2016)

No, It's my tank and they don't want to buy it. Had two tanks and only sold one with the house.


----------



## woodsmaster (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm bringing the tank home to where I live, but don't heat with propane. Was wondering if its possible to fill my 100# tank with whats left in the 500 gallon tank. also have a camper with two 20# tanks id like to fill.


----------



## Mike Fromme (Dec 10, 2016)

I believe if you connect two tanks together the pressure will slowly equalize between the two tanks... But the second take will never get more full then the first. So you probably can get some but not all out of the 500 gallon tank.

The propane company won't come and empty the tank?


----------



## woodsmaster (Dec 10, 2016)

Mike Fromme said:


> I believe if you connect two tanks together the pressure will slowly equalize between the two tanks... But the second take will never get more full then the first. So you probably can get some but not all out of the 500 gallon tank.
> 
> The propane company won't come and empty the tank?


 Havn' t asked them. I'm sure they wont do it for free. Ill probably just move it and use the propane to heat the shop or something


----------



## joe_pinehill (Dec 14, 2016)

Its hindsight, but I've always included a clause in Sales Agreements for houses I've sold to include the oil or propane credit.  This might be a case of being thankful you have a  buyer and can close, and not worry about the few hundred $.


----------



## bogieb (Dec 16, 2016)

Check your state and local codes if you want to transport the 500# tank. Here in NH it cannot be transported at more than 5% - your state may be different. And yes, the propane company is most likely to charge you for emptying it out.


----------



## woodsmaster (Dec 17, 2016)

bogieb said:


> Check your state and local codes if you want to transport the 500# tank. Here in NH it cannot be transported at more than 5% - your state may be different. And yes, the propane company is most likely to charge you for emptying it out.


I've never been much on rules.


----------



## woodsmaster (Dec 17, 2016)

joe_pinehill said:


> Its hindsight, but I've always included a clause in Sales Agreements for houses I've sold to include the oil or propane credit.  This might be a case of being thankful you have a  buyer and can close, and not worry about the few hundred $.


I give them one tank with the house. I offered to sell the other one and they didn't want it so I'm taking it.


----------

